# My controller



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes, you are right to mount it upside down. Heat rises and the heat sink will draw the heat up and the fans will pull the heat off. That will be plenty of fan to cool the sink. That sink should do just fine without any fan. You are running a low voltage low amp controller. My controller is 72 volt and 550 amp. It is real nice. I now have a solid 12" x 6" x 1 1/2" aluminum block for my sink. It will also be mounted upside down. My sink has no fins and the solid sink will just soak up the heat. By the time it warms up I will be charging it up again. Plenty of time to cool down. 

Good to see your progress forward. : )

Pete : )



ww321q said:


> I thought you may want to see how I mounted my controller in the 91 Saturn Coupe I'm converting . J.W.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlKoSNDGt8Y


----------

